# Colibri vintage lighter



## Deividas Zemaiciunas (Jun 27, 2018)

Hello. So my grandad gave me his old lighter and asked me if i can find a way to fix it. The problem with it is that when you fill it up with butane the lighter just spits it all out at the needle. Does anyone know how can this be fixed?


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

No idea but maybe @Cigary or @curmudgeonista may be able to help ya..

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I have a couple of lighters like that. From your description it sounds like a fuel supply line issue. This means there is a leak or just a simple fix by opening it up and ensuring that the line is on there securely. I've had instances where the line just came loose and that means butane was leaked all over when the actuator was pressed to light. Most lighter ( smoke shops ) can repair them pretty quickly if you don't want to DIY...probably run you about $10 or $15 for their time. It's just a matter of taking the screw off from the bottom and sliding the casing and inspecting it...it's pretty simple and you'll see if the supply line is connected....fuel spillage/leaking is usually because of the fuel line being compromised. Do you get a spark....will it light at all? Sometimes not recharging your lighter correctly ( happens more than everybody thinks ) where you think just because you hear the hissing of the contents of the butane it is filling the chamber....a lot of times the liquid butane isn't even going into the chamber and instead it's just filling up with air. In your case you know it's leeching butane so I suspect it's the supply line. Over time the tube degrades and leaks as well....hopefully this is an easy fix for you.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Cigary said:


> I have a couple of lighters like that. From your description it sounds like a fuel supply line issue. This means there is a leak or just a simple fix by opening it up and ensuring that the line is on there securely. I've had instances where the line just came loose and that means butane was leaked all over when the actuator was pressed to light. Most lighter ( smoke shops ) can repair them pretty quickly if you don't want to DIY...probably run you about $10 or $15 for their time. It's just a matter of taking the screw off from the bottom and sliding the casing and inspecting it...it's pretty simple and you'll see if the supply line is connected....fuel spillage/leaking is usually because of the fuel line being compromised. Do you get a spark....will it light at all? Sometimes not recharging your lighter correctly ( happens more than everybody thinks ) where you think just because you hear the hissing of the contents of the butane it is filling the chamber....a lot of times the liquid butane isn't even going into the chamber and instead it's just filling up with air. In your case you know it's leeching butane so I suspect it's the supply line. Over time the tube degrades and leaks as well....hopefully this is an easy fix for you.


Spot on! Fuel lines on older lighters are particularly susceptible to hardening and cracking. Older seals can be a problem too, though if I'm not mistaken the lighter refusing to hold a fill is more symptomatic of that. Still should check them out when you open it up.


----------



## Deividas Zemaiciunas (Jun 27, 2018)

Thank you so much for the advice, i will take it apart and check


----------



## Scotchpig (Apr 8, 2018)

Good luck sir! Would be a nice piece of kit when working, and sentimental value as well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

That's a cool piece for sure!!! Any idea of it's age? I assume its a soft flame, correct?


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

There are also places you can send it for a spit shine and overhaul. 
Google is your friend.


----------



## Sparks of time Lighters (Jan 26, 2013)

I can repair Colibri lighters. I can repair the Beam sensor and touch sensor lighters too.
Please feel free to contact me for a repair estimate. 
[email protected]


----------



## S&W (Aug 2, 2018)

@Sparks of time Lighters 
Not sure about your capabilities with lighters. But you sure can raise old threads from the grave...


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

S&W said:


> @Sparks of time Lighters
> Not sure about your capabilities with lighters. But you sure can raise old threads from the grave...


i'm more amused by the fact that he still uses aol.....:smile2:


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

zcziggy said:


> i'm more amused by the fact that he still uses aol.....:smile2:


Be nice.. I've got an AOL I use for PP. It's the only thing that goes there so it's easy to keep track of. Plus I've had it for 17 years..

Sent from my bunker


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Sparks of time Lighters said:


> I can repair Colibri lighters. I can repair the Beam sensor and touch sensor lighters too.
> Please feel free to contact me for a repair estimate.
> [email protected]


We have a for profit section. That would be where you wanna post your services.

Sent from my bunker


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Just a bit of advice so you don't need to keep resurrecting old threads and driving members crazy. 

Sent from my bunker


----------



## Wheels Up (Jun 13, 2019)

I'm just impressed he managed to not make a single post in seven years and then made eight posts in twenty-three minutes.

Did you forget your password for seven years and just remember it this morning? That's gotta be a record.


----------

